# Need a good camera in 20k



## iamzero (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a camera in this week and my budget is around 20k. I have no such experience of taking photos or all and no such specific requirements but yes want a complete camera which would last for good 3-4 years amongst the quality.
Yeah need a good low light performance and want product support as well.

I was checking sony hx50 etc but foudn some issue like low light performance. I am no miser in extending to 2k mroe or less but want a great camera. If you were in this budget what would you have chosen?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

dont worry a camera quality does not deteriorate with time...if it clicks pics today it will take same pic after 5 years...my sony p&s is now 7 years old...and clicks nice shots to print it upto 8x10 ... you better select an advance point and shoot if u want good low light performance.

For P&S you can go for sony WX300 , olympus zx1 or canon S95  ....

Wx300 have good reviews -> Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX300 Review | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## iamzero (Sep 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> dont worry a camera quality does not deteriorate with time...if it clicks pics today it will take same pic after 5 years...my sony p&s is now 7 years old...and clicks nice shots to print it upto 8x10 ... you better select an advance point and shoot if u want good low light performance.
> 
> For P&S you can go for sony WX300 , olympus zx1 or canon S95  ....
> 
> Wx300 have good reviews -> Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX300 Review | PhotographyBLOG



SOny hx50? hos is i..i am looking for a little more megapixels in the camera...16MP to start with!!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

more megapixel and more zoom both wont help you in low light ...when its 6 in evening without a flash your pics wont come properly ...but then if u can buy panasonic fz200 then it is perfect 
Sony Cyber-Shot HX50 review | Expert Reviews it does not say too good about HX50


----------



## nac (Sep 10, 2013)

Little more specifics would help us help you...

Else, you would get suggested all forms of cameras which will confuse your buying decision...


----------



## iamzero (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay

1)I want it to be good in low light conditions.
2)Secondly it should take images of moving materials well and the image should not end up confusing and blur.
3) I am you can say doubted or in 2 minds for a more megapixel and more zoom camera and have brand preference of sony and nikon.
but if you can guide me in my budget of 20k i am ready to go!

what about Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ30 and Canon PowerShot S95.
 At first i was going for sony dsc wx300 or nikon p520, so you can understand what i was looking for. I just want the best thing in 20k. heard panasonic has poor low light performance.

what would you buy if you had to spend 20k for a perfect camera with my conditions!




nac said:


> Little more specifics would help us help you...
> 
> Else, you would get suggested all forms of cameras which will confuse your buying decision...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2013)

for advance use and low light situation you better get a canon s95 or S100 or panasonic LX5 or olympus xz1  which ever comes in your budget


----------



## nac (Sep 12, 2013)

^ Still not enough. (Follow the link "questionnaire" in my signature to get some idea)

In this budget you can go for
1. Large sensor compact (compact and less zoom) | P330 and XF1
2. Bridge camera (bulky and more zoom) | FZ60
3. Travel zoom (compact and more zoom) | SX240/SX260 and TZ25/TZ30 (If you can find) This should cost under 14k

S95 is too old, I don't think you can find one in the market. P520 is out of your budget.

I don't see a massive difference in IQ between the large sensor camera (the above mentioned) and the bridge/travel zoom. If you emphasis more on low light/IQ, I would suggest you to look at 1100D as it comes under your budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2013)

nac I still think S95 will have better performance then SX240 ....

And if u increase budget there is nikon j1 , Olympus EPL3 ..these are small interchangable lens cameras...with dslr like pic quality


----------



## nac (Sep 12, 2013)

^ I agree. But I didn't mean "S95" when I said "the above mentioned". And neither the S95 nor it's successor S100 are available now in the market. So we don't need to compare them.

Excuse # 1: "the above mentioned" are P330 and XF1
Excuse # 2: P520 is in your budget. It costs just around 20k.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2013)

okk i didnt know canon s series is unavailable


----------



## iamzero (Sep 12, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> okk i didnt know canon s series is unavailable



Give me a final go between 	
Sony Cyber-Shot HX50V  
and 
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX300

the best one, i can go for any one of them ...!!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2013)

I read a good review of HX50V and its very good...its zoom is also good...pic quality is good 

Sony HX50V review | Cameralabs

but its also written there that canon sx280 is cheaper and better...soo is it available in india??


----------



## nac (Sep 12, 2013)

iamzero said:


> Give me a final go between
> Sony Cyber-Shot HX50V
> and
> Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX300


HX50 it is... There is no comparison between these two...


----------

